# Week 15|16 B&W Challenge: Fabric



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2022)

This Challenge will run until April 23, 2022

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge. The intent of the challenge is not to showcase our best work, but expand our normal shooting priorities and hopefully try something different with a new photograph. Feel free to suggest a challenge as they may begin to have repeats.

The new challenge: Fabric. Make images of clothes and drapes and upholstery. Torn fabric is always a winner in a B&W photo for some reason. Should be easy to find subjects. Fabric constantly surrounds us - like a blanket. Fabric is interwoven in our lives - like a fabric.


----------



## cgw (Apr 9, 2022)

Guelph, Ontario: Sixpence Bridal
Fuji X-100T


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Hardus Nameous (Apr 10, 2022)

img222.jpg
					





					www.thephotoforum.com
				











						img219.jpg
					





					www.thephotoforum.com
				












						img218.jpg
					





					www.thephotoforum.com


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 11, 2022)

Hardus Nameous said:


> img222.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are wonderful! I'd like to hear more about the fabric, they look old! Is this digital? Great look. Where did that face come from? Awesome challenge submission!

Continuing through your gallery was well worth the time also.


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Apr 11, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> These are wonderful! I'd like to hear more about the fabric, they look old! Is this digital? Great look. Where did that face come from? Awesome challenge submission!
> 
> Continuing through your gallery was well worth the time also.


Thank you!
All three are film, Delta 100.  I threw the fabric on a throw pillow on the couch and set up a tri-pod.

The first (222) is an old orange T-shirt that is being relegated to the rag bin.  It was a work shirt for two, three years or so.  My work clothes get the crap beat out them.

The second is a light gray keffia or kuffia (or head rag as I call it) with dark gray patterns in it.  It's a very light (and unbelievably comfortable) fabric that the company makes on their own looms and I haven't seen anything matching it in fabric stores.  There was another picture of it but I had a hard time trying to link it from the gallery.

The face is my brown bath robe; it's some kind of fuzzy polyester.  I just threw it over the pillow, wiped it all in one direction and drew the face in it.

I don't remember what the settings were exactly, but being on a tripod slower shutter speeds were no problem.  There was another old shirt too, but the scans didn't look to good and showed blown highlights.
I developed them in Ilfosol DD-X and scanned them on an Epson V600.


----------



## Robshoots (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Apr 17, 2022)

Tyg said:


> (Stopped for a brew): The camo fabric is former East German army 'Strichtarn', and i think i saw someplace online that it completely changes appearance under infrared light to sort of broadleaf-type, woodland shapes.
> 
> Strichtarn:


That’s pretty cool.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 18, 2022)




----------

